# Sob Maiden Voyage Planned For Next Weekend



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

We are finally going on the maiden voyage of our SOB next weekend.









Headed a little ways south to Roanoke Rapids NC staying at the Carolina Crossroads Campground and taking in a Ronnie Milsap concert while we are there.









Will take some pictures of the SOB and few mods I have done and post them when we get back.

Has anyone stayed at the Carolina Crossroads Campground? They just opened in 2007.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Have a great time and enjoy the concert!

We'll be looking forward to seeing those photos and hearing some great stories









Safe travels,


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Have a great time and enjoy the concert!
> 
> We'll be looking forward to seeing those photos and hearing some great stories
> 
> ...


Ditto!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

jewel said:


> Have a great time and enjoy the concert!
> 
> We'll be looking forward to seeing those photos and hearing some great stories
> 
> ...


Ditto!!








[/quote]

X3


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

enjoy the trip...









wish I was camping next weekend.


----------



## NC RVer (Feb 18, 2008)

Have a *GREAT TIME*,
We have not been there--on there website it looks real nice!
Let us know how you like CG too.

Dennis


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Have a blast and safe travels.

Thor


----------

